# Patch released for SOD



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

Here:

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=75

Scroll to the bottom and you will see the patch. Has anybody tried this yet?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not sure that I would call that a patch release.  no instructions and incomplete information. hopefully we'll get more information later today. Die, sod, die.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Alpha 2 should include this since it's labled as such. dalingrin is apparently really nice about releasing updates and fixes so I'd expect the next Alpha to be released soon(like this week).


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

patch didnt work for me but i use softlocker and it fixes sod.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

bL33d said:


> patch didnt work for me but i use softlocker and it fixes sod.


what process did you use to try the patch (umulti.bin)?

Put it in cminstall and run "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" ?

softlocker keeps a partial wake-lock on the system, keeping it from deep sleep, which could/should make battery life even worse...did you notice any significant difference after you started using softlocker? (Reminds me I have to get CPU Spy and SeePU loaded so I can look at what's going on...)


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Redflea said:


> what process did you use to try the patch (umulti.bin)?
> 
> Put it in cminstall and run "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" ?
> 
> softlocker keeps a partial wake-lock on the system, keeping it from deep sleep, which could/should make battery life even worse...did you notice any significant difference after you started using softlocker? (Reminds me I have to get CPU Spy and SeePU loaded so I can look at what's going on...)


No need to make cminstall folder for this, instead you run the following command:

_novacom boot mem:// < uMulti_


----------



## ne0phyte (Oct 17, 2011)

How to install jonprys SOD fix


----------

